# Best BJJ History I've read ...



## Shinjuku Kid (Jul 10, 2014)

wow. friend gave me a book I scoffed at a bit ... Aikido in Japan and The Way Less Traveled ... but really interesting and funny and best damn early days history of BJJ - J's moving to Brasil in 1908 - I've read so far.  thing's got like 600 plus footnotes ...  fun read.

huh. can't judge a book by it's cover, though I liked this cover too.  sorry, too much work to review it.


----------



## Steve (Jul 10, 2014)

Am I missing something?  Is the book about Aikido or BJJ?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 10, 2014)

The Amazon page for the book only mentions Aikido and Japan - nothing about BJJ or Brazil.


----------



## Shinjuku Kid (Jul 13, 2014)

Steve said:


> Am I missing something?  Is the book about Aikido or BJJ?



Guy's base is Aikido apparently but trained in BJJ and Judo.  books about a lot of things ... 300+ pages. 600+ footnotes.  Different. Very interesting, very fun read. Surprisingly well written for an MA book. like literature. funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  about training at Aikikai Hombu dojo, living (and fighting) in Japan, East Asia, BJJ, MMA and even China. as mentioned best history of BJJ I've ever read. sober critiques of Aikido training/culture and answers critics of Aikido.  Epilogue was a treat, chapters like:_ Aikido Keiko in an MMA World ... Wrestling with Aikido? ... Aikido in China? .... ._ he wove it all together ....  and answered several questions i'd had.  guess sometimes can judge a book by it's cover ... has a good one.i found the TOC on aikidoinjapan.com 

convinced me. i'm adding it to my training .... finding a qualified teacher with a similar approach/perspective to this guy may prove the challenge.


----------

